# Northern Exposure



## Theogenes (Mar 18, 2010)

Any Northern Exposure fans out there? I recently got season one on DVD and am enjoying watching this program again after so many years.
Jim


----------



## Curt (Mar 18, 2010)

You mean the one with the guy from Numbers?


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 18, 2010)

I used to enjoy watching that program. There was something nice about all that cold weather.


----------



## KMK (Mar 18, 2010)

The early seasons were good, but it was just a take off on "Twin Peaks".


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 18, 2010)

I never saw Twin Peaks.


----------



## baron (Mar 18, 2010)

First couple of times I saw the show I thought it was stupid. But the more I watched and learned who everyone was on the show it became one of my favorites.

Never seen Twin Peaks is it any good.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Mar 18, 2010)

I used to like Northern Exposure. It was quirky. I felt Twin Peaks was just weird. I love the song "Our Town" by Iris deMent.
Enjoy your viewing.


----------



## KMK (Mar 18, 2010)

Twin Peaks was so intriguing but agonizingly anti-climatic. I don't think even David Lynch knew who killed Laura Palmer.


----------



## Mrs. Bailey (Mar 19, 2010)

I enjoyed Northern Exposure, too, because it was quirky and had a full cast of well developed characters. It was also fun for me because it was filmed in my home state (in Roslyn, WA.) 

Coincidentally, I've heard that lots of the Twin Peaks series was filmed in the same general area. I'm not a fan, as I think I saw one episode and thought it was too weird. Today, there is a diner in Snoqualmie, WA (or maybe it is North Bend?) that advertizes with a big cherry pie, which I think is supposed to mean something to Twin Peak tourists. You can see it on the way to beautiful Snoqualmie Falls, which really is a much better attraction by far.

I haven't seen NE since it ran, so I'm not sure what I would think of it today. We've been bit a couple of times when I thought I really liked something and shared it with the kids (Bill and Ted's, Ferris Bueller... I could go on) and were not impressed. I hope that this is not the case with your viewing.


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Mar 19, 2010)

Like others, I really liked the early seasons.


----------



## Theogenes (Mar 20, 2010)

Curt said:


> You mean the one with the guy from Numbers?


 
Yes, a much younger Rob Morrow starred in NE and now in Numbers.
I do enjoy watching Numbers.


----------

